# Windows 8 and Later Store Development > Modern Windows Apps (Metro) >  Add Slide Notes & Images as Logos in MS PowerPoint Presentations

## aspose

The long awaited release of Aspose.Slides for Reporting Services 4.8.0 is out now. In this new release Aspose have introduced support for third-party customization. Now, you can add slide notes and even add custom images as logos for generated presentations. For more details about this feature, please read about *customized rendering*. Aspose have also addressed some table rendering issues in this new release. This release includes plenty of new and improved features as listed below:

	Allow third-party customization of rendering results
	Images inside table cells are improperly rendered is now fixed
	Border object created around slide when multiple objects are placed in a List
	Cell's height is greater than defined in report definition is fixed
	Borders exported with different line width is resolved
	Images missing is fixed when exporting to PPT/PPTX presentation
	export to PPTX issues are resolved
	Setting CanGrow property to False now affect the exported table
	The dotted border line overlapping by image in table cell is fixed
	Bullets missing in rendered presentation is fixed
	Tablix border lines visibility for table cells is fixed
	Top and bottom margins are different from what is defined in the report is fixed
	The bullets rendering with left-aligned text is resolved
	Chart borders are drawn as separate rectangles around the chart area is now fixed
	Exporting to PowerPoint 97-2003 format displays white borders around each is resolved in this release.

----------

